# Bachelor party ideas in Toronto?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be planning a buddy's bachelor party and was hoping my fellow ehmacers have some suggestions. Please no strip club or overtly sexual suggestions.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Please no strip club or overtly sexual suggestions.


I guess that cancels out all of my suggestions (Devilish icon),
How about staying at home and watching the Olympics then?

Dave


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ho ho......i just had my bachelor party (few weeks ago.....I'm now a married man).....my friend has a buddy who actually organises the bus tour drinking thing. We had a little guest with us on the bus...ahem....which was fun.

I can get you a number if you like ?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

oh, sorry i just read the rest of your post......the bus guest is optional


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

take everyone out for a round of golf
get a course where you can book several tee times for your groups and then you can get a room back at the clubhouse for dinner and carousing


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I would suggest that if you go out "carousing", book a limo/van service to deliver the participants safe and sound back to their homes.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I went to a couple of stags and they just gambled all night. Every once and ahwile you threw some money in for the Groom. They also sold tickets for bottles of booze etc. Good way to make money for the wedding expenses.







They had alot of people there and made a fair bit of money from what I remember.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

From what I hear, the Italians throw a hell of a shin-dig. Something about buying reels of tickets in advance to help pay for door prizes like tv's, trips, etc...big ticket items.

Hundreds show up and the groom walks away a rich man.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

The one was Italian that I went too. Lots of coin, lots of prizes







I walked out of there with a bit. They like to Gamble and sell tickets for booze and other prizes. It was a friends, friends son who was getting married.


----------

